# leads



## fishinfrank (Feb 22, 2012)

when I run stick baits behind church's planer boards, should I run the longest lead or the shortest lead to the outside board? Thanks


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Your shortest or shallowest leads should be on your outside boards. That way you should be able to bring a fish right over your deeper inside board without having to pull your inside rod everytime your outside board takes a fish


----------



## fishinfrank (Feb 22, 2012)

Fishballz said:


> Your shortest or shallowest leads should be on your outside boards. That way you should be able to bring a fish right over your deeper inside board without having to pull your inside rod everytime your outside board takes a fish


Thank you


----------

